# hccontrol -n ubt0hci inquiry not see any bluetooth mouse



## lissyara (Jun 1, 2022)

I try 13.1-RELEASE and 12.3-RELEASE
I try intel/realtec/Qualcomm bluetooth integrated in wifi or usb device
try with different mouses: Logitech G604 and SVEN RX-575SW

as example 

```
hccontrol -n ubt0hci Read_Local_Version_Information
HCI version: Bluetooth HCI Specification 5.1 [0xa]
HCI revision: 0x100
LMP version: Bluetooth LMP 5.1 [0xa]
LMP sub-version: 0x100
Manufacturer: Intel Corp. [0x02]
```
scan return sound devices, phones:

```
hccontrol -n ubt0hci inquiry
Inquiry result, num_responses=1
Inquiry result #0
        BD_ADDR: c8:16:da:ff:c7:1c
        Page Scan Rep. Mode: 0x1
        Page Scan Period Mode: 00
        Page Scan Mode: 00
        Class: 5a:02:0c
        Clock offset: 0x1570
Inquiry result, num_responses=1
Inquiry result #0
        BD_ADDR: 68:54:5a:18:99:bb
        Page Scan Rep. Mode: 0x1
        Page Scan Period Mode: 00
        Page Scan Mode: 00
        Class: 2a:01:0c
        Clock offset: 0x7b5
Inquiry result, num_responses=1
Inquiry result #0
        BD_ADDR: 80:5e:c0:d3:78:a8
        Page Scan Rep. Mode: 0x1
        Page Scan Period Mode: 00
        Page Scan Mode: 00
        Class: 2c:04:1c
        Clock offset: 0x4e86
Inquiry complete. Status: No error [00]
```
no mouses seen

if I boot on this laptop windows 10 - I can scan and connect both mouses

I try on Sony VAIO, HP and ASUS laptops - no happy, with different BT modules (4.0, 4.2 and 5.0 version)

with

```
lissyara# hccontrol -n ubt0hci Read_Local_Version_Information
HCI version: Bluetooth HCI Specification 1.1 [0x1]
HCI revision: 0x175
LMP version: Bluetooth LMP 1.1 [0x1]
LMP sub-version: 0x175
Manufacturer: Qualcomm Technologies International, Ltd. (QTIL) [0x0a]
```
windows doesn't see mouses either =)
may by 1.1 - too old protocol...


any idea?


----------



## lissyara (Jun 2, 2022)

try OKLICK 635MB - it work correct, but mouse protocol old

```
lissyara# hccontrol -n ubt0hci Read_Connection_List
Remote BD_ADDR    Handle Type Mode Role Encrypt Pending Queue State
635MB                 40  ACL    2 MAST    NONE       0     0 OPEN
lissyara# hccontrol -n ubt0hci Read_Remote_Version_Information 40
Connection handle: 40
LMP version: Bluetooth LMP 2.1 [0x4]
LMP sub-version: 0x1060
Manufacturer: Nokia Mobile Phones [0x01]
lissyara#
```

problem with new protocols?


----------

